# Custom 706...This guy ain't right!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

After procuring a couple of early morning Specs, Neal (Pompano67) and I went back to the shop to try and find the internals for his 706. Painted it a really nice blue reminiscent of the old 720s, or was it a 722? Finally found them, but missed the 3 minute assembly challenge Neal laid down. This is one cool 706Z. Has the additional main gear bearing, so it's way smooth.

Congratulations on a beautiful custom Neal. When are you going to paint my 707? lol!

And, Keith...no matter what he says, I had nothing to do with it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet....might have ta let ya'll play w/ an old school 1 I got....


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I like that! I never would have thought to paint it. I learn so much on this forum.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats a sweet looking reel fellows!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys !!! With Joe working his mojo on the guts...it's strong and as smooth as it is pretty.. And it was your fault too !!!! hahaha


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Well this explains why the grass didn't get cut today!! :no:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

^^^Rut rowww^^^^....busted!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

LadyRed said:


> Well this explains why the grass didn't get cut today!! :no:


 uhhh well,I was umm...and then that thing happened.....and then when I was ummm...............Joe's fault !!!:whistling:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Now just get some pin striping to match the reels color and it will set it off really well..!


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

needs to be on this rod
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/8-15-40-custom-cobia-rod-308057/


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Now just get some pin striping to match the reels color and it will set it off really well..!


 Yours was being delivered to you today but something happened...It'll be a couple more days Keith sorry... I'll explain when I see you...But I'm blaming Joe !!!!:yes: hahaha.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

D3cept1on said:


> needs to be on this rod
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/8-15-40-custom-cobia-rod-308057/


Link or pic didn't post..Found it. That is a nice rod!!!! However this one has one on the way lol.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

worth a try lol


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Puuurty!!!!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

:spam::spam:


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

ok amateur hour is over :thumbdown:..this is how its supposed to look


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes sir...now those are sharp !!!:no::whistling: lol.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Neil I have some Gator stickers I need to get to you so you can apply them somewhere and clear over them.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

or bama for momma....go noles


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Neil I have some Gator stickers I need to get to you so you can apply them somewhere and clear over them.


10/4 Keith I'll stop by in the morning.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> or bama for momma....go noles


Amen brother lol..Wait don't make me call it...oh no too late here it comes...


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jason said:


> Sweet....might have ta let ya'll play w/ an old school 1 I got....


Anytime brother..:yes:


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

if it works and the color you like why knok it.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

285mdelmar said:


> if it works and the color you like why knok it.


uuhhhhh...what?..lol


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

if the reel works like a swiss clock and you like the color and you are happy with it who cares.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

he likes his pansy blue..im partial to pink...he cant fish any way..he wouldnt know a good reel even if he stubbed his van staal on it


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

any advice for a penn 704z just put a bailless kit on it and havent had a chance to ues it yet.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

cast ..retrieve...repeat...fish until you cant fish no more...make it pretty ...then break it ..slam it on the ground after losing a big one ...fix it ..repeat


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> cast ..retrieve...repeat...fish until you cant fish no more...make it pretty ...then break it ..slam it on the ground after losing a big one ...fix it ..repeat


 
:laughing::laughing: I would never do anything like that :whistling:hahaha....


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pompano67 said:


> :laughing::laughing: I would never do anything like that :whistling:hahaha....


suuurrrrrreeeee:shifty:


----------

